# 2015 XPRESS SW20 VERY CLEAN



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS A ONE OWNER BOAT THAT HAS BEEN KEPT INSIDE USED VERY LITTLE BUT WELL MAINTAINED HAS A TALON POLE ON IT, HUMMINGBIRD GPS/DEPTH, JACK PLATE TROLLING MOTOR, AND BIMINI TOP, YAMAHA F115LB ONLY $26,000.00 CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140










































*


----------

